

5 Mistakes Web Designers Make - nickpettit
http://blog.teamtreehouse.com/5-mistakes-web-designers-make

======
duncans
6\. Huge pointless graphics at the start of blog posts

~~~
zacksjoden
I think the blog post is worth reading and has some good points but the
picture does seem out of place.

------
alabut
I heard a catchier way to phrase #2 and #4 - the "me, make, meet" schedule:

[http://managinguxteams.com/2010/03/27/me-make-meet-how-to-
ma...](http://managinguxteams.com/2010/03/27/me-make-meet-how-to-manage-a-ux-
managers-calendar/)

It's written by a former Google manager on how he used his calendar to
maintain his sanity and individual output while also dealing with his
commitments to others (via meetings).

